# Ty Felisha Wysocki / Tyler John Wysocki / Tykat22 / Relty



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 4, 2017)

Name: Ty Wysocki
Birthday: October 1, 1986
Birthplace: Los Angeles County CA
Home: 250 SE Vista Ave Apt 5 Gresham OR 97080-1241

Accounts
Twitter
2nd Twitter
Facebook
Wrong Planet
Youtube
Google+
Reddit
MySpace
Steam
Panoramio
Flickr
Wikipedia (Contributions) 

Posts About
Onsizzle
Imgur Album
Previous Mention on KF
Another Mention on KF, doxed
(^thanks @zedkissed60)
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/franc...enie-geenacanblowme.27228/page-2#post-1990696
The Story
*First post on Wrong Planet*
"i was diagnosed with AS a long time ago, and i just heard about this forum so i thought i would join. i am a 19 year old male who lives in Bellflower, California. i am currently in a community college studying animation of both 3d and traditional. the traditional one is mostly just a fundamental class, but im learning important things about getting into animation career as well. my computer animation class is to help me gain experience for my dream career of game design.

i am also a big music freak. i love my music. i go on the internet for my music and like to discover new music, mostly from the underground.

that's about all for now. you may discover more about me along the way.

edit: why isnt there a music forum under the interests? i was half-expecting one when looking at the Interests part but didnt see any 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"
http://wrongplanet.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=7211&p=117553#p117553

*Meltdown*
"ah you know what? f**k her. she's a f*****g psycho. i told her that if i wanted to have deep feelings for her, that i would have to get to know her better in person and she got all upset and pissed at me. f*****g stupid b***h."
http://wrongplanet.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=9313&p=154927#p154927

*About Wrong Planet*
"Wrong Planet is the web community designed for individuals (and parents / professionals of those) with Autism, Asperger’s Syndrome, ADHD, PDDs, and other neurological differences. We provide a discussion forum, where members communicate with each other, an article section, with exclusive articles and how-to guides, a blogging feature, and more."

(Hey, @Connor Bible, have you ever ran into this person?)

*Some time passes, Tyler John becomes Ty Felicia, and is accused by none other than Chloe Sagal of rape and abuse. (Read: Previous Mention on KF)

But that's not all!*
Once I posted the Geena Mace Phillips thread, and it's titular character went into lockdown mode. Ty over here decided to flip their lid and act all internet tough about us and @Null, wanting to burn down his house even. Below are the caps.
















Unsurprisingly for part of the Chloe Sagal wing of the Rat King, Ty has run ebegging campaigns to help with moving expenses while bouncing around from place to place.




@Jaimas






Spoiler: Archived Content



-http://archive.md/tOEeE
-http://archive.md/WzXF5
-http://archive.md/K6Gys
-http://archive.md/plg7w
-http://archive.md/uyAaZ
-http://archive.md/p5c3R
-http://archive.md/hrbTX
-http://archive.md/lBPWJ
-http://archive.md/2etBx
-http://archive.md/ia7Qi
-http://archive.md/li6Sn
-http://archive.md/0S5wu



Here is an imgur album of their content
http://imgur.com/a/6AxfL
http://archive.md/yPA0r



Spoiler: Gross Tits


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Jan 4, 2017)

Yeah, clean the Glock and sit there and sit there and sit there waiting for violence that will never come because Kiwi is here just to laugh at these self-impressed keyboard warrioresses.

Also, is there anyone who hasn't raped Chloe?  Show of hands?


----------



## Dorsia.Reservation (Jan 4, 2017)

I'm seeing a trend...violent and unstable men hiding behind the tranny label.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 4, 2017)

This is interesting... Tyler got into a fight with someone over TLL. Someone was bringing up to him that TLL hires people who are unhinged enough to dare FBI agents to stop them from using the right bathroom.











Tyler is mad because someone is saying that TLL does not vet volunteers.

Here Tyler reflects back on it with FakeRobotGamer





Another interesting thing I notice here... Tyler interacts with FRG a lot. Another thing I notice is that Tyler will tag Zinnia Jones a lot but Zinnia pretty much ignores her lol... Again, Zinnia seems to be the most normal of all the people covered here.



Spoiler: Interacting with FRG











Spoiler: NOTICE ME ZINNIA SENPAI





 

 

 

 

 

 





lol Zinnia just ignores him.

lmao when Tyler's right, Tyler's right though...


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Jan 4, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> This is interesting... Tyler got into a fight with someone over TLL. Someone was bringing up to him that TLL hires people who are unhinged enough to dare FBI agents to stop them from using the right bathroom.
> 
> View attachment 170695
> View attachment 170696
> ...


Yikes.

Some estimates indicate that around 20% of transexuals who undergo sexual reassignment surgery deeply regret the decision later.  Those regrets cause psychological reactions and such people may reach out to TLL and the last thing they need is a self-righteous asshole castigating them for feeling turmoil.  But to suggest this to our gun-loving friend Ty is "gaslightin'."  Or maybe a strawman.  Ty doesn't seem to understand logical fallacies and tosses them around in a poor-man-debater's word salad.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 4, 2017)

Well... Okay...

There ya go.


Spoiler


----------



## Dual Rectifier (Jan 4, 2017)

Public displays on Twitter like that are really, really gross. Also:





Haters, please give this True and Honest Trans Lady a Hug of Forgiveness


----------



## Jace E. Denton (Jan 4, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> View attachment 170722
> Well... Okay...
> 
> There ya go.
> ...



good fucking god


----------



## Ti-99/4A (Jan 4, 2017)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> Also, is there anyone who hasn't raped Chloe? Show of hands?


Does posting in her thread count?


----------



## Rando Fuckboy (Jan 4, 2017)

I first met Tyler on reddit when he went by the handle, Daemon_of_Mail. They're an insufferable moron. I'm pretty sure Laurelai convinced him he was a tranny too. Used to moderate SubredditDrama.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 4, 2017)

That's not how that works, that's not how any of this works.


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Jan 4, 2017)

Rando Fuckboy said:


> I first met Tyler on reddit when he went by the handle, Daemon_of_Mail. They're an insufferable moron. I'm pretty sure Laurelai convinced him he was a tranny too. Used to moderate SubredditDrama.


Of course another mentally unbalanced man dressed as a woman is connected to Laurelai.  

Has Tyler commented on Chloe being dead from all of the rapes and murders she's endured from shitposting on Twitter?


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 4, 2017)

I love how Geena is all "I'm so sorry", trying to egg on the pity parade.


----------



## keksz (Jan 5, 2017)

This guy was clearly begging to be featured here. He now is. I'm certain he'll grow to regret his attention whoring when Googling both his deadname and legal name shows this thread on the first page of results. Soon.


----------



## Autistic Illuminati (Jan 5, 2017)

the autistic witch of the west


Spoiler: best cosplay ever


----------



## DragoonSierra (Jan 8, 2017)

Got any pics of Sagal's rape accusations?



yawning sneasel said:


> This is interesting... Tyler got into a fight with someone over TLL. Someone was bringing up to him that TLL hires people who are unhinged enough to dare FBI agents to stop them from using the right bathroom.
> 
> View attachment 170695
> View attachment 170696
> ...


Did this get crossposted in the Greta thread?



Dog Prom 3D said:


> Yikes.
> 
> Some estimates indicate that around 20% of transexuals who undergo sexual reassignment surgery deeply regret the decision later.  Those regrets cause psychological reactions and such people may reach out to TLL and the last thing they need is a self-righteous asshole castigating them for feeling turmoil.  But to suggest this to our gun-loving friend Ty is "gaslightin'."  Or maybe a strawman.  Ty doesn't seem to understand logical fallacies and tosses them around in a poor-man-debater's word salad.


Its because SRS doesnt treat the cause it treats the symptoms so to speak. Its like instead of replacing the engine in a car your replace everything in the car but the engine.


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 11, 2017)

He has worse tits than NekoArc.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 15, 2017)

keksz said:


> This guy was clearly begging to be featured here. He now is. I'm certain he'll grow to regret his attention whoring when Googling both his deadname and legal name shows this thread on the first page of results. Soon.



Funny you should mention that...







edit: i also originally made a typo in the legal/current name but i fixed it after looking at the caps closer.


----------



## Hellfire (Jan 15, 2017)

@Feline Darkmage


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 15, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> @Feline Darkmage
> 
> View attachment 176018
> 
> View attachment 176021



Took ya long enough ayy lmao. Tango down.


----------



## Hellfire (Feb 20, 2017)

Chimping about Trump in the downtime, Twitter still tango down.


----------



## lindsayfan (Feb 20, 2017)

If you looked like that, why would you constantly post pictures of yourself on the internet?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 26, 2017)

Hellfire said:


>



Your fallacy is...


----------



## Meowthkip (Mar 4, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 183857



This argument is based on the idea that simply having an idea will cause that idea to come true, when Freedom of Speech allows everyone to express ideas. Nazi ideology only works if the Nazis are the ones suppressing opposing speech. When it's countered with speech against it, and speech that is also protected, it stays on the fringes, because most people, surprisingly, don't like Nazis very much.

The entire reason liberals argue that Nazis also have a right to free speech is because if we start restricting their speech, we set a precedence that often silences the kind of speech that people like Felisha would like.

It's no wonder so many of these people are quick to say democracy doesn't work.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 22, 2017)

What an ableist shitlord.


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Rudol von Stroheim (Apr 16, 2017)

Fucking hell, he looks like Johnny Lee Miller in a gross ass wig.


----------



## Strelok (Apr 18, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> Angry and sad reacts pls








It really never ends does it.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Sep 4, 2017)

A while back I checked on twitter and it was deleted. So after that I checked for facebook stuff and got some new/old alt accounts, nothing much on them.
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100014171689489&ref=br_rs
http://archive.md/qs5KG
https://www.facebook.com/felisha.wysocki
http://archive.md/qs5KG



 
I think the point is that if you have a dating preference within your own race it's hypocritical/conflicts with thinking animals are enslaved like black people used to be?

Appearing alongside @Buffalo Bill and John "Analchest Cafe Owner" Langley, along with their friend group.


----------



## Meowthkip (Sep 5, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> I think the point is that if you have a dating preference within your own race it's hypocritical/conflicts with thinking animals are enslaved like black people used to be?



So are they saying we should fuck animals?


----------



## Trombonista (Sep 5, 2017)

So is there any evidence this guy raped Chloe Sagal? You know, other than the fact that he looks kinda like early-transition Sarah Nyberg?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Sep 5, 2017)

trombonista said:


> So is there any evidence this guy raped Chloe Sagal? You know, other than the fact that he looks kinda like early-transition Sarah Nyberg?



There's a reason why it's "alleged", and that's because it's been claimed but never proven.
All that was proven was that there was inter-Rat King dramu.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Meowthkip (Dec 5, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 327606



I thought vikings were too busy raping and pillaging to wash their hair.


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 5, 2017)

Meowthkip said:


> I thought vikings were too busy raping and pillaging to wash their hair.



No, that's right. She's talking about the accounts from Ahmad ibn Fadlan who recorded that the Varangian Rus' wore their hair and beards very long, and spent an inordinate amount of time and effort in cleaning, combing and oiling it. There are also some western accounts that, without going into much detail, basically call the norsemen nu-male metro cucks who wash too much and get all the highborn pussy. People like to bring up vikings having dreadlocks a lot to argue that white ppl dreds are okay (and they're fine tbh it's fuckin hair) but there's no evidence to support it and the few accounts that exist make it sound pretty unlikely.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Dec 5, 2017)

Yeah, there's a contemporary account of Northern English lads bitching that the Viking boys got all the chicks because they had clean hair.


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 5, 2017)

MysteriousStranger said:


> Yeah, there's a contemporary account of Northern English lads bitching that the Viking boys got all the chicks because they had clean hair.



Chad Fancyhair taking all the hot Stæcy's leaving me none to choose from.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Sep 9, 2019)

Updating this thread to post our old pal's opinions on the Hong Kong protests.










eta: it's fair enough, but also I disagree fwiw because I think protesting the extradition stuff is warranted. That seems to be the main reason for the protests. So I'm in support despite the capitalist pig-dog presence.


----------



## Meowthkip (Sep 10, 2019)

Imagine thinking China's government is good.

Not even the most unapologetic socialists I know think China's government is good.


----------



## Trombonista (Sep 10, 2019)

At this point, I'm just gonna assume he really did rape Chloe Sagal. If he didn't, he can come here and clear his name.


----------



## The Final Troondown (Oct 15, 2019)

Serious ADF/poser vibes coming from this one 

He so desperately wants to be down with the 'cool' kids he'll ape their rhetoric despite having no real signs of agp or gender dysphoria


----------

